# Help with 68 GTO exhaust



## freddi67 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hello Guys! Great site glad to be here. One of my customers bought a beautiful convertible 68. One of those "no expense spared" restorations. He brought it to me to go over make sure all bolts are tight and correct and to change the oil. To my horror the headers the previous owner put on the car were beaten with something to make them fit around the oil filter. As you can see they are ridiculously close to the filter. They are smashed so bad they are causing excessive heat in those cylinders. Does anyone make a correct fitting header that will clear the oil filter? Am I better off to put stock manifolds back on for him? This kind of shortcut on a car pisses me off. I need to make it right Thanks in advance!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

RA manifolds are the best and flow as good as headers, i believe a lot of guys have had good luck with Dougs headers, i have jet coated 3 pipe Hooker and they clear fine and are easier to install than 4 pipes.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

How about relocating that oil filter?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, that's just nasty. 
For a good compromise between fit and performance, reproduction ram air manifolds are the best choice. Get them at Ram Air Restorations. Good headers will out-perform them by a little, but in return you'll also get some fitment pain - pretty much regardless of whose you use. I'm running Doug's on my car and they fit "ok", but it has round port heads. I've no experience with their D-port headers. Another thing on the oil filter, make sure it has the right oil filter adapter on the engine. The right one for the GTO sort of angles the filter inwards toward the block slightly and gives a tiny bit more clearance.

Bear


----------



## Nashville.Clay (Sep 16, 2012)

And if you stay on the header path. Like mentioned earlier the three tube header is alot easier to install. And service, nothing worse than not being able to access the bolts. Look in my tool box and almost every 7/16 wrench has been cut ground or bent in efforts to reach that bolt.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I'd install Ram Air exhaust manifolds.....


----------



## freddi67 (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks guys for all the help! I think he wants to go the Ram Air way. Thanks for the oil filter heads up. I will make sure it is correct. Ill post some photos of the car tomorrow and you guys will be sick someone did this to this car! Thanks again!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I think that's what you call custom fit headers.


----------

